# Puff AVATAR FX 2500mAh Sub Ohm



## kimbo (23/9/15)

http://www.luckyvaper.com/giveaway/13?s=lj

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD (23/9/15)

Might as well put a phone in there too  It looks like one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 36001
> 
> 
> http://www.luckyvaper.com/giveaway/13?s=lj


I kinda like it.


----------



## Nick (23/9/15)

Take my money now.....


----------



## hands (23/9/15)

for some reason it reminds me of scuba gear


----------



## Dr Phil (24/9/15)

Seems a little underpowered for the price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

